# Geniego Streaming



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

I recently had a Genie and Geniego installed by Directv.
I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 with the Geniego app installed.
It see's the Genie and my 2 other HR24's and I can stream any recorded show to the tablet but it constantly buffers.
Not a fun way to watch on a tablet.
I loaded a 1 hour show on the tablet which took about 1 hour and 20 min and it plays fine with no buffering.
The installers had no idea why this is happening so they left.
I have searched for a possible solution but I can not find one.
Anyone have or had this problem and might know what's wrong?
Thanks, Larcar


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I would suspect something in your wifi performance.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> I would suspect something in your wifi performance.


Everything else I stream on the tablet like directv everywhere, youtube, wimp, etc. all play fine without buffering.
Just streaming dvr programs from the geniego buffers?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Try borrowing another tablet or phone. . . I don't have any android devices but all our iPads / iPhones have no problem.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Try borrowing another tablet or phone. . . I don't have any android devices but all our iPads / iPhones have no problem.


I tried on my wife's iphone 4 it buffers also.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Can you try the PC or MAC client on a Wired connection? Also, if you haven't, do a 30 second reset on the geniego.

And when you say 'buffers', I'm assuming you're seeing stops / pauses in video / audio. That would indicate a network problem - either wifi or wired. Also try another port on your switch or router.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Can you try the PC or MAC client on a Wired connection? Also, if you haven't, do a 30 second reset on the geniego.
> 
> And when you say 'buffers', I'm assuming you're seeing stops / pauses in video / audio. That would indicate a network problem - either wifi or wired. Also try another port on your switch or router.


Yes stop/pause for about 10 seconds plays for about a minute then stops again over and over.
Did a 30 sec reset on the geniego and switched to another port and it still buffers.
Tried the geniego app on my pc which is wired to router and it does the same thing.
So it looks like I have a network problem that I have no idea how to fix?
Possible defective geniego?
By the way thanks for your help so far!


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

larcar said:


> Yes stop/pause for about 10 seconds plays for about a minute then stops again over and over.
> Did a 30 sec reset on the geniego and switched to another port and it still buffers.
> Tried the geniego app on my pc which is wired to router and it does the same thing.
> So it looks like I have a network problem that I have no idea how to fix?
> ...


I should also say I have zero problems with anything else on my network which include other wireless and wired devices such as dvr on demand, game consoles, wireless laptop, my wireless tablet except for the geniego streaming.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Give us a little more about your network configuration. . . router, dvr list and how connected, geniego, wireless, etc.

Also, you might try a 2+ ( give it 3) minute complete reset of geniego.

Edit: I also must add, what kind of Ethernet connections do you have? If they're custom made, somebody could have missed the pairing and that really affects video bandwidth.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you have the HR44 connected wirelessly, you might to try to hard wired to your router


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> If you have the HR44 connected wirelessly, you might to try to hard wired to your router


I hard wired the hr44 and so is the geniego. My tablet will stream a recording from the 44 and it plays without buffering. But now I can see the recording list of the 2 hr24's and if I try to play from either of the 24's the geniego app says your hd dvr is currently busy and cannot support streaming please try again later. I keep trying with same results. I guess the 44 hard wired now must keep recordings from playing off either 24's?


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Give us a little more about your network configuration. . . router, dvr list and how connected, geniego, wireless, etc.
> 
> Also, you might try a 2+ ( give it 3) minute complete reset of geniego.
> 
> Edit: I also must add, what kind of Ethernet connections do you have? If they're custom made, somebody could have missed the pairing and that really affects video bandwidth.


Westell 7500 provided by CenturyTel 2 hr24's 1 hr44 all connected with whole home with the 44 connected wireless. No custom made Ethernet connections. Please see my other post about hard wiring the hr44.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

That is at least some progress. There is a known problem with the HR24-500 and geniego. For some reason, the dvr is ignoring the geniego request and the client shows it as busy.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> That is at least some progress. There is a known problem with the HR24-500 and geniego. For some reason, the dvr is ignoring the geniego request and the client shows it as busy.


I tried a recording from the other hr24 and it will play BUT it buffers! So hooked up this way the genie will play a recording without buffering, 1 hr24 will not play and the other h424 will play but buffers. Maybe I will call directv and see if they have an answer. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

What are the models of your HR24s? Let us know what they say.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> What are the models of your HR24s? Let us know what they say.


Both are hr24 -500. I am on the phone with directv geniego support they are trying to figure out what may be wrong. I will update when done.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

larcar said:


> Both are hr24 -500. I am on the phone with directv geniego support they are trying to figure out what may be wrong. I will update when done.


Directv will get back to me and assured me they will get it to work but may take some time with geniego specialists looking into it. They will call back when they have an answer.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If they told you they will get it to work, they are lying. That tablet isn't on the list of supported devices so I don't see how they could make a promise like that.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If they told you they will get it to work, they are lying. That tablet isn't on the list of supported devices so I don't see how they could make a promise like that.


The link to the geniego app on directv's geniego page does list my Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 as a compatible device in the list of android devices.
I will just have to wait and see what they come up with.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

As dennisj00 mentioned, there is a known issue with the HR24-500's and GenieGO.

For the sake of testing something, can you power down the HR24's, then disconnect the coax from each so they have no network connection. Do a 30 sec reset of the GenieGO box. Wait till you have all 3 blue lights again.
Then try streaming a show to the Tablet or iphone from the HR44. Any difference in performance?


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

NR4P said:


> As dennisj00 mentioned, there is a known issue with the HR24-500's and GenieGO.
> 
> For the sake of testing something, can you power down the HR24's, then disconnect the coax from each so they have no network connection. Do a 30 sec reset of the GenieGO box. Wait till you have all 3 blue lights again.
> Then try streaming a show to the Tablet or iphone from the HR44. Any difference in performance?


The genie dvr is new and had no recordings yet so I recorded a show and it streams to my tablet and plays perfectly with no buffering with the 2 hr24-500's still hooked up. Yea! So I guess it is a problem with the 24's. Like I said I can see all the recordings on both 24's and it will stream with buffering from one but a recording from the other 24 won't play at all I get the message that the dvr is busy try again later but it is not busy. I also have the geniego app on my computer which is hard wired and it buffers from one 24 and won't play from the other even though it is hard wired. The 44 plays fine.
Hopefully directv will find a way to get the 24's to work streaming.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Any progress reports on hr24-500 and geniego?? he folks handling my issue claim to not be aware of such an issue.


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

> Any progress reports on hr24-500 and geniego?? he folks handling my issue claim to not be aware of such an issue.


I had the same buffering problem yesterday and had seen it before HR24 & HR34. However today it seems to be fine. Don't really stream at home much. However will now check it much more often. Soap Box on. I just wish Directv would display the streaming speed. Soap Box off.


----------

